# "bad pool caller" was tun?



## charliebigpot (19. Juli 2003)

hallo alle, was soll ich tun um endlich diesen "bad pool caller" error zu beseitigen?! (formatieren?)


----------



## Peter Bönnen (19. Juli 2003)

Also, um dir jetzt nicht mit einem "ja, formatier einfach" antworten zu müssen, was das Problem sicherlich zunächst beheben würde, wären einige Informationen SEHR hilfreich.

Welches Betriebssystem?
Wann tritt der Fehler auf?
Welche Treiber wurden kurz vor dem ersten auftreten installiert?
Sind diese kompatibel zum Betriebssystem?

Nutze ggf. den MS Driver Verifier unter %WINDIR%\system32\verifier.exe
Infos: http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/ddtools/hh/ddtools/dv_7g8j.asp

Fluke


----------



## charliebigpot (20. Juli 2003)

also: ich benutze win xp, der fehler tritt meistens "random" auf, obwohl es oft passiert dass er auftritt sobald ich eine internet-explorer seite öffnen möchte! die letzten treiber die ich installiert habe sind die von der grafikkarte (eine geforce4, die treiberversion 44.03) und die haben den treiber-kompatibilitätstest von windwos nicht geschafft...


----------



## universum (12. August 2003)

Man muss nicht immer formatieren. Am besten ist, wenn man mal alles Karten raus nimmt und die die Grafikkarte drin lässt. Dann lässt man den Pc eine Weile laufen  (damit arbeiten). Wenn die Medlung dann eine Weile nicht gekommen ist, dann steckt man die Karten in zeitlichen Abständen rein. Dann weiss man genau, an welcher Karte es liegt. Bei mir lag das Problem an meinem internen Modem. Ich habe es einfach in einen anderen Slot gesteckt und die Meldung kam nicht mehr.


----------



## Scorp (13. August 2003)

Tach,
welches Servicepack hasst du am laufen, bzw. welche IE Version?
Vielleicht liegts auch an deiner Firewall, falls du eine Installiert hasst.

Kuckst du hier....


----------



## maxowski (30. November 2003)

Ich hab auch den bad pool caller fehler! Ich habe WinXP Pro. Formatieren kann ich aber nicht, da dieser Fehler kommt, wenn ich zB auf "Wiederherstellen" oder "Neue Installation" (o.ä.) in der InstallationsCD eingebe. Normal booten (auch nicht Abgesichert) kann ich nicht, da er mir sagt, dass C:\Windows\System32\Config fehle... Im Bios hab ich auch schon alles auf default gestellt!


----------

